# Shadow Gun Game



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone know how we can download this? It says not compatible with my device.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

halyoder said:


> Anyone know how we can download this? It says not compatible with my device.


Its downloading the SD card data as I type this. Please refer to this thread for High end game compatibility.

http://rootzwiki.com...king-version-s/

I'll update my post if I get it working









UPDATE: I'M PLAYING IT RIGHT NOW! ZOMG IT LOOKS SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------

